
First GPS 3 Satellite Launched - dr_orpheus
https://spacenews.com/spacex-launches-first-gps-3-satellite/
======
CraigGivant
529 million for one bird that is estimated to last 15 years and it takes a
minimum of 4 to get any type of a decent position fix. Due to orbit spacing
this would probably mean that until 12 or more are launched this "improved"
system will be non-operational.

